# Maximum Natural Muscle Gain Calculator (natural mass to potentially gain per year)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

for what interest it's worth..

http://scoobysworkshop.com/muscle-gain-calculator/

It has a calculator for 'Maximum Natural Ultimate Mass Potential'

Scooby has some great stuff on the site but I think this is a new addition.

What do you think? Plug your details in, is is accurate for you?

Disclaimer at the bottom

" "natural" means no steroids, no pro-hormone supplements, no hormone replacement therapy, and no testosterone boosters - that is, no products that artificially raise testosterone levels."


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

This is another good article but tends to get criticised mainly by people who did not read the whole article.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've plugged this in, based on my first year training it seems pretty accurate, if I discount the "teen growth spurt"... I think trying to calculate for that is a bit dodgy, as it varies quite a bit (e.g. I haven't grown taller for years so I doubt it affects me much, but might affect others a great deal). Interesting to see what weights it reckons are achievable, although I'm not going to be able to judge that for a few years


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats cool based on that I can be a solid 90kg at 12% BF at 5'9 which is pretty much what I'll be gunning for eventually 

Max in a year is based on <2 years training but you can't break it down again into <3 months 3-6 months <1 year etc so can't see that being that accurate for me having trained over a year.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

never trust a man that looks like his head and neck have been shrunk !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> never trust a man that looks like his head and neck have been shrunk !!!


Wait I can't tell who you're talking about now :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a calculator for us dirty 'roiders?


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

thats saying that i should be at my genetic potential within 2 more years at 28 ? i call b0llox to be honest


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

it assumes that 5-7 hours of "hardcore" lifting is better then 3 hours of smart lifting like i do...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I mean look, his head and neck are unaturally small !!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I mean look, his head and neck are unaturally small !!!!
> 
> View attachment 72119


What's the deal with that hat?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dux said:


> Is there a calculator for us dirty 'roiders?


Get out the natty section!!! :cursing: :cursing:

lol tbh mate I think theres way too many variables for you assisted guys cause in theory you can pump in ridiculous amounts and risk your health for extra gains and everyone reacts differently to different types of AAS how I understand it so can't see there being a way to accurately predict it beyond looking at other peoples experiences with similar doses.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Says I can leanly put on 2.2kg in a year. lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Says I can leanly put on 2.2kg in a year. lol


That might be right how long you been training??


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

surely people are very different. genetics will determine someones gentic limit


----------

